# ملف كامل عن النباتات المنزلية من الالف الى الياء



## نيودريل (11 مارس 2011)

*****اولا ملف يضم كل شئ عن نباتات الزينة**** 


لا شك أن نباتات الزينة من الهوايات المحببة للأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بتذوق فني وحب الجمال والرغبة في التمتع بمناظر طبيعية خلابة تريح النفس ، ولا يقتصر الأمر عند البعض على أن نباتات الزينة تعد من الهوايات ، بل ذهب آخرون باعتبار نباتات الزينة من الضروريات في أي منزل ، لما تقدمه من فوائد عديدة في النواحي النفسية والجمالية ، ويقول هؤلاء أن الجميع يمكنهم تربية هذه النباتات مهما كانت حالتهم المادية ، فالجمال ليس مقتصرا على فئة معينة ، فطالما يملك الشخص الإحساس بالجمال والرغبة في الإبداع من خلال تنسيق هذه الزهور ، فيمكنه حينئذ أن يضيف هذه النباتات لمنزله كي تضيف إليه روحا جديدة وتبث فيه حياة البهجة والراحة النفسية . 
فالجمال ليس مقتصرا على فئة معينة ، فطالما يملك الشخص الإحساس بالجمال والرغبة في الإبداع من خلال تنسيق هذه الزهور ، فيمكنه حينئذ أن يضيف هذه النباتات لمنزله كي تضيف إليه روحا جديدة وتبث فيه حياة البهجة والراحة النفسية. 
ولعل المبتدئ في تربية نباتات الزينة يعاني من عدم وجود خبرة لديه لاختيار أو تقييم أنواع النباتات التي تصلح للتربية في منزلة ويجد صعوبة في كيفية العناية بها وتنسيقها ، ويخشى أن تكلفه هذه النباتات نقودا كثيرة بعد الشراء ، ولكي نجعل هذا الشخص قادرا على اجتياز هذه الصعاب وغيرها ، نسرد في السطور القادمة بعض المبادئ والأساسيات كي تكون محترفا في رعاية النباتات المنزلية وذلك عن طريق الجمع بين الأسلوب الأكاديمي والواقع العملي من خلال أدوات يسهل الحصول عليها ونصائح يمكن تنفيذها . 
****اختيار النباتات*****
قبل البدء في شراء النباتات لاستخدامها في التنسيق الداخلي يجب أن تتأكد أولا من أن الظروف البيئية في الأماكن التي ستوضع بها النباتات داخل الحجرات مناسبة وتقع فى المدى المطلوب من حيث : 

أ‌- الكثافة الضوئية لا تقل عن 100 شمعة / ق للمتر م2 ( الضوء الخافت ). 

ب‌- الفترة الضوئية لا تقل عن 12ساعة يوميا ولا تزيد على 18 ساعة. 

جـ – نوع الإضاءة فاللمبات العادية لا تكفى لسد حاجة النبات من الضوء ، ولذلك يجب إضافة لمبات النيون العادية أو اللمبات المتخصصة وذلك لتعويض نقص الإضاءة الطبيعية بالإضافة إلي مراعاة درجة حرارة المنزل ودرجة رطوبته التي قد تلائم بعض أنواع النباتات دون أن تلائم البعض الآخر. 

ولذلك عند شراء نباتات المنزل فلا تحاول شراء أى شيء ، بل حاول انتقاء أفضل ما تجد حسب قدرتك على توفير احتياجاته ، فاختيار النبات المناسب يتطلب مراعاة المكان حيث: الإضاءة – الحرارة – الرطوبة – الطول – الشكل. 

وقاية النباتات عند شرائها
تذكر أن معظم النباتات المنزلية في المشتل تنمو تحت الصوب ولذلك فأي تغير فجائي في درجة الحرارة يؤدى إلي موتها تدريجيا ، وبعد وصولها للمنزل قد تصيبك الدهشة من موتها رغم ازدهارها في المشتل ، ولذلك لابد من حمايتها خلال رحلتها للمنزل ، وغطاء البلاستيك الشفاف يحمى النباتات من الطقس الخارجي البارد ، ويوفر نفس الظروف تقريبا تحت الصوبة ، كما يحقق الحماية لأجزاء النبات أثناء النقل والسحب من الصندوق أو العربة . 

نصائح عند شراء النبانات
1- استكشف أوراق النباتات جيدا ، ولا حظ أي عيوب أو تلف وخاصة الأوراق الكبيرة الممزقة والتي يصعب إخفاؤها. 

2- هناك بعض النباتات التي لا تنمو نموا إضافيا إذا ما تلف جزء من أطراف أوراقها مثل نبات جلد النمر فعليك أن تفحص هذا النبات جيدا. 

3- افحص البراعم الخضراء وساق النبات جيدا بدقة . 

والآن قد يسأل كثيرون حول كيفية فحص النباتات وإليكم هذه الطرق التي تعين على ذلك.. #####

البحث عن الآفات 

آفات الأوراق ******
من أهم المناطق التي يجب فحصها في النبات هي تجمعات الآفات على الأوراق الطرفية والبراعم الزهرية وأسفل الأوراق للبحث عن أي آفات ، مثل : البق الدقيقى والحشرات القشرية والأكاروس وغيرها من الآفات ، أو أى أعراض تظهر على الأوراق تشير لوجود الآفة. 

البحث عن عفن على الأعناق والأمراض الفطرية
افتح قلب النبات بإبعاد الأوراق وأعناقها ، وافحص داخل النبات عن أي مواد غروية أو عفن طرى على الأوراق وخاصة على الفروع والأعناق لأي أمراض فطرية يسهل انتقالها إلى النباتات الأخرى . ويجب أن تعلم عند الشراء أن أغلب الآفات والأمراض يتم إدخالها للمنزل عن طريق النباتات القادمة من الخارج ، لذلك يجب فحص النباتات جيداً للتأكد من خلوها من الحشرات والآفات والأمراض وذلك كي لا تنقلب هذه الهواية لكارثة تسبب المتاعب لأفراد الأسرة . 
*****اختيار اوانى الزراعة*****
*****الأصص الفخارية****

وتصنع من الطين الحراري ، وتمتاز بالمسامية والتهوية وصرف المياه الزائدة وهى من الأواني الصالحة لنمو الجذور . 
ويمكن طلاء هذه الأصص من الخارج لسد المسام ، ولكن يمكن استخدام أوعية أخرى مكملة لتنسيق المكان ولكن بألوان هادئة لا تطغى على جمال النباتات الموضوعة فى الأصص الفخار داخلها . 
وتدخل الأصص الفخار في أحجام مختلفة حسب حجم النبات ، وأفضل المقاسات التي توضع داخل المنزل يتراوح طول قطرها من 25 الى 30سم 
*****الاصص البلاستيكية*****

وهى مصنوعة من البلاستيك بألوان وأشكال مختلفة ، ويعاب عليها أنها غير مسامية فلا تساعد النباتات على التهوية أو صرف المياه الزائدة . 
الأصص الحديثة يوجد بها م*​*كان في القاعدة لصرف المياه الزائدة حتى لا تختنق الجذور أو تتعفن وعن طريق طبق أسفلها يتم التخلص من المياه الزائدة . 
يفضل استخدام هذه الأصص في زراعة النباتات العصارية والتي لا تحتاج إلى ري دائم وخاصة الأحجام الصغيرة . 
يفضل استعمالها في التنسيق الداخلي سواء بوضعها في المكرميات المعلقة أو بوضعها في مجموعات على ارفف . 
*****الاصص السيراميكية*****

تصنع من السيراميك أو الخزف المصقول بألوان مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام وهى أيضا غير مسامية وليس لها صرف ، ولذلك تستخدم كغطاء خارجي للأصص الفخارية. وتوضع غالبا في أماكن ثابتة لثقل وزنها ولتنسيق الأركان . 
*****الصوانى*****

وهى عبارة عن أواني ذات شكل مربع أو مستطيل أو دائري ولكن ذات عمق بسيط ( حوالي 5 سم ) ، وهذه تصنع من الخزف أو السيراميك والبلاستيك، وتستخدم في زراعة مجموعات مختلفة من النباتات العصارية والتي تقل احتياجاتها المائية ، ويستغل هذا الاختلاف في عمل تشكيلات جميلة التنسيق . 
ويمكن استخدام صواني مصنوعة من الغاب أو الخيزران ويتم تبطينها من الداخل بمادة عازلة للماء ، حيث يتم تغطية القاع بالجرائد في طبقات مع دهانها بالبلاستيك ثم وضع التربة داخلها. 
*****الاحواض الخشبية*****

وتصنع من خشب خاص ، مثل : خشب أشجار السرو ، والسنط ، والبامبوزيا والجميز ، وهى أخشاب مقاومة للرطوبة وتتخذ أشكالا مختلفة ، مثل : المستطيل ، والمربع والمستدير كالبراميل ، ويتم طلاؤها من الداخل بالقار لمنع تشرب الخشب بالماء ، أو تبطن بألواح الزنك . 
كما تطلى من الخارج بألوان مناسبة مع عمل فتحات تسمح بخروج الماء الزائد بعد الري ، وعادة ما يزرع بها النباتات الكبيرة الحجم 
************النباتات المناسبة للزراعةفى السلال***********
تستخدم في زراعة النباتات ذات السيقان المتهدلة أو المتدلية والتي تتحمل الظروف غير المناسبة فى الارتفاع كارتفاع الحرارة والتلوث وعدم انتظام الرعاية كما في النباتات التي في مستوى التعامل المباشر ، ويستخدم في زراعتها تربة خفيفة الوزن مثل البيت موس والتي تحتفظ بالرطوبة لفترة أطول ، وقد يضاف للبيت موس رمل و( طمي) حسب نوع الزراعة. 

الأواني المستخدمة :
تستخدم العديد من الأواني الجاهزة للتعليق مباشرة ، حيث تصنع من البلاستيك ويثبت بها علاقات من نفس الخامة مع وجود طبق متصل بالآنية البلاستيكية يستقبل الماء المتسرب بعد الرى . 
توجد أواني مصنوعة من الخيزران ، وهذه يسهل تعليقها باستخدام السلاسل أو الحبال ، أو داخل المكرميات أو توضع صواني معلقة بعلاقات سلك وتوضع الأصص الفخارية أو البلاستيك أو السيراميك على الصواني ، ويمكن استخدام المكرميات لوضع أي أوان بداخلها. 
الزراعة فى السلال مباشرة:
استخدام سلال مجدولة كأوعية للزراعة بنظام التعليق يحقق لك تنسيقا جميلا وفريدا ، ولكن استخدامها مباشرة في الزراعة لا يصلح ، حيث إن لها القدرة على سحب المياه بحيث ترشح فورا منها كالغربال ، ويمكن التغلب على ذلك بتبطين السلة بالبلاستيك أو رقائق الألومنيوم أو استخدام بعض مواد التغطية ، مثل ورق الجرائد ثم استخدام بعض المواد والمحاليل غير المنفذة للمياه والتي يمكنها عمل طبقة عازلة للمياه . 

فتغطى السلة من الداخل بشرائط من الجرائد ، وتدهن هذه الشرائط بمادة بوليستر والطبقة النهائية للتبطين تكون عازلة للماء تماما ، ويمكن دهان الطبقة النهائية باستخدام الكلة الألماني ، أو يمكن استخدام طبقات من ورق الجرائد بدهان قاعدة السلة : أولا بالغراء السائل ، ثم إفراد طبقة من الشرائط وادهن فوقها طبقة من الغراء وهكذا ، وضع طبقة التغطية النهائية من المادة السليلوزية أو البلاستيك للتغطية النهائية ، ومن المهم الانتظار حتى تتصلب هذه الطبقة النهائية تماما قبل إضافة الماء ، ولاستخدام السلال بعد غير منفذة للمياه فاتبع قواعد الزراعة في الأواني غير المسيرية للمياه . 


وتذكر دائما أن هناك احتياجات أساسية لنجاح نمو نباتات الظل يجب معرفتها و تذكرها فالتربة الجيدة و الإناء المناسب و الرى السليم و الضوء الكافي و الهواء النقي ودرجة الحرارة و نسبة الرطوبة كلها عوامل هامة يجب مراعاتها على أن يعامل كل نبات حسب متطلباته، كما يجب التذكر دائما إن هناك فترة راحة للنبات تكون فى الشتاء حيث لا يحتاج النبات الا لقليل من المياه و السماد و هناك فترة يجب زيادة العناية بالنبات فيها و هى فصل النمو اى فى الربيع و الصيف و الخريف فيجب يوميا أن تجس التربة و يجب مراقبة الأوراق لملاحظة المريض فيها و معالجته فشكل الأوراق يدل على ما إذا كان النبات فى حالة صحية جيدة أو أن به شوائب قد يكون السبب عدم الرى الكافى أو زيادة فى الرى أو الضوء غير مناسب أو رطوبة غير كافية. 

تابعوا باقى الموضوع

*​


----------



## نيودريل (11 مارس 2011)

******انواع التربة التى تصلح لزراعة نباتات الظل***** 
من أهم الشروط التي يجب مراعاتها لكى ينمو نبات الظل بصورة جيدة استخدام تربة ذات مواصفات معينة فالتربة المأخوذة من الحدائق والحقول لا تصلح لزراعة نبات الظل داخل المنازل فقد تحتوي علي الآفات والجراثيم التي تتكاثر في ظروف الدفء الموجودة داخل المنازل والاحتفاظ بهذه التربة داخل الظل داخل المنازل يحتاج إلي تربة ذات خواص معينة وفيما يلى ثلاثة أنواع من التربة الخاصة لنبات الظل. 


تربة الكومبوست 
أساسها حشائش وأوراق أشجار جافة تدفن فى الأرض حتي تتعفن ثم تؤخذ وتخلط بمقادير من الطمى والرمل وبنسبة بسيطة من الجير وسماد مكون من نيتروجين وفوسفات وبوتاسيوم ويمكن شراء تربة الكومبوست من المشاتل أو محلات بيع حبوب وسماد نبات الظل وهذه التربة أصلح لزراعة الحدائق . 

تربة البيت موس
أساسها البيت موس وهذه تربة صناعية مستوردة تباع فى المشاتل ومحال بيع لوازم نباتات الظل وتعتبر تربة البيت موس هى أنسب أنواع التربة لنباتات الظل فلها مميزات تفوق الكومبوست حيث أنها أخف وأنظف وتسهل عملية الغذاء بالنسبة للنبات وتعتبر البيت موس أفضل تربة لعمل شتلات جديدة وعندما تنقل هذه الشتلات إلي أوانى أكبر فان التربة التى أساسها البيت موس تعمل على نمو النبات فى أحسن صورة حيث أن النبات لا يحب تغيير نوعية التربة . 

تربة مخلطة 
وهذا نوع ثالث من التربة يمكن تحضيرها من مقادير متساوية لكل من : 

مقدار من طمى الاراضى الزراعية. 
مقدار من البيت موس. 
مقدار مكون من رمل+ سباخ + سماد الفوسفات و البوتاسيوم

*****طرق زراعة ورعاية النباتات*****

الزراعة
يجب استخدام شتلات أو عقل بدأت زراعتها في الأواني أو الأصص قبل نقلها للسلال ، وعند زراعتها توضع الشتلات حول حواف الأصص من الداخل أولا ، مع تركها للتهدل ، ثم يزرع المنتصف بعد ذلك ، ويملأ أصيص الزراعة أولا بطبقة من الحصى ، ثم طبقة من الفحم ثم الرمل ثم خليط الزراعة . 

يختلف خليط الزراعة حسب نوع النبات كالآتى: 

**السرخسيات : تتطلب تربة مسامية خفيفة ، البيت موس . 
**البيجونيا والفيوليت والبيروميا : تتطلب تربة خفيفة ، مثل قوالب البيت موس . 
**الصبارات والبوفوربيات : تتطلب تربة مكونة من الرمل والطمي ، ويراعى ضرورة ترك مسافة كافية للرى حتى لايفيض الماء على الأرض . 

هناك بعض الملاحظات التي يجب وضعها في الاعتبار عند زراعة النباتات حتى تحصل على نتيجة ممتازة

**يجب ان يكون هناك تناسب بين حجم النبات وحجم الوعاء الذي يزرع به النبات، حيث أن وضع النبات في أصيص كبير الحجم يؤدى إلى بطء نموه. 
**يجب تندية التربة بالماء قبل الزراعة وذلك لتثبيت الجذور ومنع تكوين فجوات هوائية بها. 
**يجب اختيار مخلوط التربة المناسبة للزراعة . 
**خطوات زراعة النبات في الأصيص
ضع طبقة من الحصى في قاع الأصيص ثم أضف كمية من خليط . الزراعة وارفع النبات فوق الخليط . مع إضافة قليل من الخليط للاجناب لضبط النبات في المنتصف . 
اخفض النبات حتى تتلامس كتلة الجذور مع سطح الخليط وأضف الخليط لملء الفراغ حتى سطح الأصيص وأضف برفق على السطح لتثبيت التربية حول النبات وطرد الجيوب الهوائية . 
تحتاج التربة الثقيلة (الطميية) إلى كمية كبيرة من المياه، يتطلب البيت موس رى معتدل. 
للزراعة داخل الدوارق الكبيرة ذات الفوهة الضيقة ، سوف تحتاج إلى بعض الأدوات البسيطة في التعامل مع النباتات ، مثل : 
شوكة طعام صغيرة 
بكرة خيط خالية 
سلك نحاسي 
ملعقة شاي 
اسفنجة للتنظيف 
ابر تريكو لتوصيل الأدوات السابقة حتى يمكن استعمالها داخل الدورق العميق 
كيفية الزراعة فى الدورق الزجاجي
وضع طبقة من الرمل والحصى ارتفاعها 5 سم في القاع باستخدام قمع من الورق المقوى ، ثم تضاف التربة بعمق 10 سم . 
عمل حفرة لاستقبال ووضع النباتات باستخدام الشوكة أو الملعقة بعد توصيلها بإبرة التريكو . 
أنزل النبات بكتلة الطمي حولها باستخدام ابرة التريكو . 
ثبت التربة حول النبات باستخدام بكرة الخيط المتصلة بإبرة التريكو.. 
توفير الطاقة اللازمة للأزهار لتساعد فى صعود العصارة بإضافة ملعقة صغيرة من السكر إلي لتر ماء أو 10 جرام عسل إلى لتر ماء . 
إزالة الأعضاء الذكرية فى الزهرة قبل قيامها بالإخصاب كما فى الجلاديولس والكلا لتعمر طويلا . 
يفضل عدم وضع الماء بعمق كبير حتى لا يسبب تعطن الساق ، ويضاف إليه مادة كيماوية حافظة لمنع الفطريات والبكتيريا والخميرة . 
الرى
إجراء الري للسلال المعلقة من العمليات الدقيقة والحرجة حيث تتطلب حرصا وعدم غمر النبات حتى لايفيض الماء على أرضية المنزل والأفضل استخدام السلم النقال عند ريها ، ويفضل غمر الإناء المصنوع من السلك والفخار . 
جذور نباتات الظل تحتاج إلي كل من المياه و الهواء لذلك يجب أن تكون التربة هشة و بها ندى و لكن غير غارقة بالمياه مع مراعاة أن يكون الرى غما فى الصباح الباكر أو بعد الغروب و لا يجب الرى مطلقا أثناء الظهيرة.. بعض النباتات تحتاج إلي تربة جافة بين الريات و البعض يحتاج إلي أن تكون التربة رطبة دائما و لكن جميع النباتات تحتاج إلي فترة راحة خلال فصل الشتاء أى إن يكون الرى على فترات متباعدة . 
بالنسبة للصبار يجب الاحتفاظ بالتربة تقريبا جافة فى الشتاء أما معظم النباتات الورقية فتحتاج إلي تربة من جافة إلي رطبة فيجب الرى باستمرار من الربيع إلي الخريف أما فى الشتاء فتترك التربة إلي أن تجف قبل الرى ، إذن جفاف سطح التربة مهم جدا بين أكتوبر ومارس وتعتبر فترة راحة بالنسبة لنمو النبات . 
أما معظم النباتات الزهرية فتحتاج إلي تربة رطبة طوال الوقت و لكن تكون غير مبللة لأن كثرة المياه تصيب الجذور بالعفن. 
ري النباتات أثناء الإجازة 
يعاني هواة تربية النباتات المنزلية من مشكلة رعاية النباتات فى المنزل أثناء الإجازات ، وإليك والأفكار التالية التي قد تجد فيها حلاً لري النباتات ذاتيا أثناء غيابك عن المنزل لأكثر من أسبوعين . 

عند السفر يمكنك ري نباتات بوضعها على قطعة من القماش الذي يحتوى على الكثير من القنوات الشعرية ، فيمكنها الاحتفاظ بالماء وتبخره مما يفيد النباتات الموضوعة فى أصص بلاستيكية وليس فى أصص فخارية ، حيث يوضع جزء من القماش فوق صفاية الحوض و النصف الآخر فى الحوض المملوء بالماء ، حيث ينتقل الماء بالخاصة الشعرية لأعلى و أسفل الأصص وحتى التربة داخل الأصص . 
استخدام بعض أشرطة القماش أو الفتيل بعد نقعها فى الماء قبل الاستخدام ، حيث يتم وضع أحد طرفيها داخل دورق ماء و الطرف الآخر يلامس سطح تربة الأصص . 
وضع بعض الجرائد أو المجلات القديمة المبللة بالماء فى قاعدة البانيو ،أو توضع بعض المكعبات الخشبية أو الطوب المسامي ، ثم يملأ البانيو بالماء حتى منتصف المكعبات أو قواعد الأصص التي ترص في البانيو ،وترص الأصص فوقها ، فيتسرب الماء بالخاصة الشعرية إلى تربة الأصص . 
يمكن استخدام أكياس من البلاستيك التى لا تمنع الضوء لتغطية النبات كاملا وربطه من أعلى بحيث لا يلامس أجزاء النبات ، وبذلك يتم تزويد النبات برطوبة مستمرة .*​


----------



## نيودريل (11 مارس 2011)

****متطلبات النباتات من ضؤ وتسميد وحرارة*****

توجد بعض العوامل الرئيسية والتي يجب الإلمام بها قبل تربية نباتات الزينة داخل المنزل حتى لا تفاجأ أن نباتاتك آخذه الانحناء والضعف غير الطبيعي أو احتراق الأوراق. 
الضوء 

تختلف النباتات بشكل واسع بالنسبة لكمية الضوء التى تحتاج اليها رغم ان كل النباتات الداخلية محبة للظل ، ولكن الضوء يتحكم في نمو النباتات حتى تتمكن من القيام بالتمثيل الضوئي ، وهو ما يماثل بيئة نموها فى الطبيعة أسفل الأشجار وفى ظلها. 

وتتطلب النباتات فى المنزل إدارتها حول نفسها مرة كل يوم حتى تنمو الساق مستقيمة ولا تنحني في اتجاه الضوء الجانبي . 

مستوى الإضاءة داخل المنزل
الضوء
الضوء المباشر: وهو الوضع الذي يستقبل ضوء الشمس لمعظم الوقت من النهار أو على الأقل جزء من النهار . 

الضوء الساقط: وهى المساحة التى يصلها ضوء الشمس غير المباشر من خلال ستارة خفيفة بدون التعرض لأشعة الشمس . 

الضوء المتوسط أو المشتت: وهى المساحة القريبة من نافذة غير مشمسة ، أو المساحة التي تبعد عن الشباك المشمس بمسافة من 1.5 - 2 متر ، وهى تصلح للنباتات التي يصلها الضوء متخللا الأشجار. 

الضوء الخافت ( الفقير ): وهى المساحة التي تبعد بحوالي 2 متر عن الضوء ، ولا تنمو النباتات فيها بقوه أو للنباتات التي تتطلب القليل من الضوء غير المباشر . 

الضوء الصناعي: ويمكن التغلب على قلة الضوء الطبيعي باستخدام الإضاءة الصناعية باستعمال المصابيح الفلوروسنت ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب الا تقل المسافة عن 30 سم بين النبات والمصباح. 

نباتات ننصحك بتربيتها إذا كانت الإضاءة لديك خافتة
ويمكن زراعتها بعيدا عن النوافذ وفى الاركان - ( تحتاج لرطوبة عالية - أقل من 100 شمعة / قدم2 ). 

نباتات ظل ورقية: انجلونيميا - لاتانيا - قشطة هندى - اسيدسترا - بيبروميا - بندانس - دراسينا - بوتس - ديفنباخيا - كوميدوريا. 
نباتات ظل مزهرة: لا يوجد 
نباتات ظل تتحمل شدة الإضاءة
يمكن زراعتها بجانب النوافذ بعيدا عن اشعة الشمس ( 100 - 500 شمعة ) 

نباتات ظل ورقية : انتوريوم - اروكايا - وجير - اسبر جس - بندان - فزيتونيا - بيجونياركس - بيروميا - نخيل فونكس - دراسينا - فيكس ديكورا - فيكس بنجامينا - جلد النمر . 
نباتات ظل مزهرة : انتوريم - بيجونيا - ليلم - كاميليا - بنفسج - برميولا - حلق الست - اراولا - كلانشو . 
نباتات تحتاج إلى إضاءة عالية أكثر من 500 شمعة 
نباتات ظل ورقية : كلفا - اجاف - كوليس - الوى - فيكس - هيدرا - كروتن . 
نباتات ظل مزهرة : جارونيا - ورد - عصفور الجنة - هبسكس - ست الحسن - بيتونيا - كلا. 
الحرارة 
تؤثر درجة الحرارة على نمو النبات ونباتات الظل تحتاج لجو دافئ ، ويمكن لمعظمها التكيف بشكل طيب مع الجو المحيط بها . 
تعتبر درجة حرارة 16 - 18 ْ أنسب درجة حرارة لنباتات المنطقة الاستوائية ، ومتوسط درجة الحرارة داخل المنازل حوالى 20ْم ، وهى درجة عالية عن الدرجة المثلى ، لذلك يجب خفضها او تخفيضها عن طريق زيادة نسبة الرطوبة فى الجو بتبخير الماء من الأسطح ورش النباتات برذاذ الماء عدة مرات يوميا . 
هناك بعض النباتات التي تتطلب درجات حرارة أقل من 10 - 13 ْم 
مثل : الهدرا - اليروميا - السيكلام . 

وهناك نباتات تتطلب درجات حرارة أعلى - 22 - 30 ْم . 
مثل : المارانتا - الكالشيا - الجينورا .. 

الرطوبة
أغلب النباتات الورقية تنمو فى رطوبة جوية تتراوح بين 80-90% وهذه النسبة تعتبر غير متوفرة فى المنازل مما يستدعى توفير هذه النسبة من الرطوبة فى الجو المحيط بالنباتات فى المنازل بعدة طرق ، منها . 

كيفية زيادة الرطوبة الجوية حول النبات
يملأ وعاء كبير بالبيت موس المبلول ثم تغمر فيه القصارى مع الاحتفاظ بالبيت موس مبلولا بصفة مستديمة حتى يغنى عن الرى اليومي للنباتات ، رفع البيت موس من الوعاء كل 3-4 شهور وتعريضه للشمس ليجف ثم يعاد استعماله . 
يجب وضع كل مجموعة متشابهة مع بعضها بقدر الإمكان وتقريبها من بعضها تعطى كثافة عالية . 
رش أوراق النبات بالماء برذاذ خفيف من الماء بحيث يغطى جميع جوانب الأوراق . 
وضع الأصص فى طبق متسع مملوء بالزلط الرفيع أو حصى الجرافيت وتروى بالماء حتى يظل مغطى بالماء ليحتفظ برطوبته 
التسميد
نادرا ما يحتاج النبات المزروع حديثا إلى تغذية إضافية ، إذ أن تربته لا تزال محتفظة بأغلب العناصر الغذائية الضرورية به ولكنها تستنزف تدريجيا مع مرور الوقت مما يؤثر على النمو السليم . 

العناصر الأساسية التى يحتاج إليها النبات
الأزوت: مسئول عن نمو الأوراق وإكسابها اللون الأخضر النضر . ونقص الأزوت يؤدى إلى : قصر شديد للنبات ، والأوراق تصفر جميعها بحالة متماثلة . 

البوتاسيوم: له دور حيوي فى أداء الوظائف الحيوية وتكوين المادة الخضراء وامتصاص النيتروجين . 

تعليمات هامة فى تغذية وتسميد النباتات المنزلية
قد لا تحتاج النباتات المزروعة فى تربة جيدة إلى إضافة السماد إليها قبل مرور 4 أشهر. 
النباتات النامية يمكن تسميدها كل شهر إلى 3 أشهر بسماد كامل مركب من النيتروجين و الفوسفور و البوتاسيوم بنسبة 2 : 1 : 1 أو 3 : 1: 1 ، حيث يكفى إذابة ملعقة واحدة من السماد فى كوب ماء ، ويضاف للتربة مع ضرورة ريها قبل إضافة السماد حتى لا تتلف الجذور . 
النباتات الورقية تتطلب نسبة عالية من الأزوت . 
النباتات المزهرة تتطلب نسبة عالية من الفوسفور قبل وبعد التزهير . 
النباتات ذات الأوراق الملونة تحتاج إلى عنصر الحديد للمساعدة على تركيز ووضوح اللون . 
الإضافة تتم مع موسم النمو ، ويوقف التسميد خلال فترة الراحة . 
يفضل استعمال أكثر من نوع من الأسمدة بالتبادل . 
عند إضافة زرق الحمام كسماد يضاف على هيئة محلول مخفف . 
يجب عدم الإسراع فى التسميد قبل التأكد من سبب الأعراض ،حيث يشترك فى تحول الأوراق إلى اللون الأصفر نقص الماء أو الضوء وكذلك نقص النيتروجين .. 
التسميد الزائد يؤدى إلى حرق الجذور وموت النبات ، ولذلك يجب سرعة علاج هذا التركيز عن طريق الرى المتكرر*​


----------



## نيودريل (11 مارس 2011)

*بعض انواع النباتات الشهيرة التى من الممكن رعايتها فى المنزل

النباتات ذات الأوراق الملونة
كالثيا 
كروتن 
كوليس 
ديفنباخيا 
فيتونيا 
هيبوستس 
مارينتا 
نباتات سهلة الرعاية
بيجونيا 
بروميليديا 
كوكتس 
النباتات العصارية 
بيلارحونيم 
فيلودندرون 
سباثيفيلوم 
نباتات تتطلب إضاءة خافتة
اجلونيما 
اسبدسترا 
كلوروفيتوم 
ديفنباخيا 
دراسينا 
سرخسيات 
فيكس 
نخيل 
بيبروميا 
النباتات المزهرة داخليا
بيجونيا 
بروميلوديا 
كليفيا 
أراولا 
امبيشنتش 
البنفسج الإفريقى 
سباثيفوليوم 
النباتات الفردية الممكن تنسيقها فى الحجرات 
أناناس 
الصبار ( كوكتس) 
اراليا 
سرخسيات 
قشطة 
النخيل 
بندانس 
النباتات العصارية 
النباتات المتدلية - نباتات الأسبتة المعلقة 
كسبرة البئر ( سرخسيات ) 
اسبلنيم 
بيجونيا 
كايثيا 
كلوروفيتوم 
كوليس 
فوجير ( سرخس) 
مرنتا 
هيدرا 
ببروميا 
بوتس 
بلارجونيوم 
فيلودندرون 
بنفسج 
ساكسفراجا 
صبار سيديم 
زبرينيا 
النباتات المتسلقة و المدعمة
هويا 
هيدرا 
فيلودندرون 
يوتس 
قشطة 
النباتات والأشجار ذات الحجم الكبير
دراسينا 
فيكس 
قشطة 
يوكا 
نخيل 
شيفليرا 
فيلودندرون 
اروكاريا 
النباتات المائية
هيدرا 
يوتس 
بطاطا 
دراسينا 
كوليس 
اجلونيما 
فيلودندرون 
كروتن 
أبصال *​


----------



## نيودريل (11 مارس 2011)

******نباتات من الممكن ان نبدأ بها هوايتنا*****

فيمكنك البداية مع مجموعة من النباتات التالية والتي تحقق لك أول خبرة مكتسبة حقيقية . 

بيجونيا 
بيلانجونيم 
بروميليديا 
فيلودندرون 
كوكتس ( صبار ) 
سباثيفيليوم 
النباتات العصارية 
أحواض نباتات الزينة 
تضفي أحواض نباتات الزينة المتعة والجمال داخل المنزل ، وانتشرت هذه الأحواض في الأسواق وأصبحت تباع بأشكال عديدة ، فلحوض عبارة عن صندوق مصنوع من البلاستيك أو الخشب أو المعدن ، ومن أهم الاشتراطات التي ينبغي مراعاتها عند شراء الحوض ما يلي : 

عدم تسريب المياه من جسم الحوض . 
وجود طبقة صرف وذلك لامتصاص الماء الزائد في التربة .وتكون عبارة عن حصى خفيف بالإضافة إلى ماسورة يصعد فيها الماء الفائض . 
وجود غشاء يسمح بمرور الماء الزائد ولا يسنح بمرور حبيبات التربة . 
شراء تربة مناسبة للأحواض الداخلية ويتوفر في السوق تربة البوتينج سويل ، وهي خلطة من البيتموس والرمل والبيرلايت . 

وهناك بعض الملاحظات حول صيانة الأحواض

توفير مياه الري بالقدر المطلوب يوميا . 
الملاحظة الدائمة لأوراق النباتات . 
تقليب التربة وإضافة المحسنات كلما أمكن . 
الإضاءة والتهوية الجيدة والمناسبة . 
اختيار التنسيق والمكان المناسب لوضع الحوض حسب حجمه وحجم المكان ونوع الزهور حتى لا يضيع الغرض الجمالي المطلوب منه 

ميعاد زراعة الخضروات 

الطماطم
تزرع طوال السنة وتكون بالشتلات والمسافه بين النباتات 30سم 

الفلفل
يزرع صيفا فى شهرى مارس وابريل وخريفى فى يونية ويولية واغسطس وتكون بالشتلات والمسافة بين النباتات 30سم

الخيار
يزرع صيفا شهرى مارس وابريل وخريفى يولية واغسطس تكون بالبذور او الشتلات والمسافة بين النباتات 50سم

الكوسة 
تزرع طوال العام ماعدا الاشهر شديدة البرودة وتكون المسافة 50 سم


صنع بعض البذور بالمنزل 

يمكن صنع البذور من الخضروات مثل الفلفل الطماطم البطيخ الكنتالوب بطريقة سهله وهى اختيار ثمار كاملة النضج وتكون كبيرة الحجم 
الفلفل يستخرج منها البذور وتترك تجف بعيدا عن الشمس
الطماطم البطيخ الشمام تغسل البذور جيدا وتترك تجف بعيدا عن الشمش
الجرجير الكزبرة البقدونس الشبت البصل اللفت الخس الكرنب الزهرة الجزر الملوخية
يترك من كل نوع جزء صغير بالحديقة حتى يكون زهور وننتظر حتى تجف الزهور ثم نجمع البذور كل نوع لوحدة تحفظ البذور فى مكان جاف وتستخدم حسب الموسم


*​


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

شغل متعوب عليه

وأخذ وقته

لا أخفيك سراً أنّني سعيدٌ لما اقرأ


زادك الله من علمك وجزاك الله كل خير


وبانتظارك يالغالي 

لاعدمناك




... وريثكـ


----------



## نيودريل (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمرور الكريم وتمنياتنا للجميع بالاستفادة


----------



## كابتن تيفا (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## duosrl (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ويعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## #RONZA# (27 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود الرائع 

موضوع متكامل 

ورائع

يسلمووووو​


----------



## ymanba (27 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ابدددددددددداع


----------



## المجبري جالو (28 أبريل 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك*_​


----------



## ymanba (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ابداع مميز رحم الله والديك


----------



## إبراهيم حمدى (9 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مفيد..............*


----------



## المعتصم بالله 1 (9 فبراير 2013)

كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع القيم حقا لك مني خالص امنيات الخير دمت برعاية الله


----------



## semsem islam (12 فبراير 2013)

مكتب هندسي استشاري بالسعودية يطلب الوظائف الاتية:
1- عدد 1 مهندس مدني : ماجستير هندسة مدنية تخصص مياه - خبرة 10 سنوات في هندسة المياه 
جزء منها في الدراسات الهيدرولوجية.
2- عدد 1 مهندس انشائي : بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية - خبرة 7 سنوات في تصميم مجاري الأودية 
وخبرة في هندسة التربة .
3- عدد 2 مهندس تخطيط : بكالوريوس هندسة تخطيط – خبرة 5 سنوات في التخطيط العمراني .
4- عدد 1 أخصائي GIS : بكالوريوس هندسة – خبرة 5 سنوات في تحليل الخرائط .
5- عدد 2 مســـــــــــــاح : دبلوم عالي في المساحة خبرة 5 سنوات والقدرة على استخدام الاجهزة 
المساحية المتطورة .
6- عدد 1 رسام معماري : دبولم رسم معمارى (اوتوكاد) خبرة 5 سنوات في تخطيط ورسم مسارات
الاودية .
7- عدد 1 سكرتيــــــــــر : دبلوم ما بعد الثانوية – خبرة في اعمال السكرتارية والصادر والوارد .
8- عدد 1 عامل مساحــــة: شهادة ثانوية – سبق له ان مارس المهنة.
9- عدد 1 عامل ضيافــــة: الكفاءة المتوسطة – سبق له ان مارس المهنة .

نرجو ارسال السيرة الذاتية مع كتابة اسم الوظيفة فى ال (subject)على الايميل:


----------



## عصام سالمان (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## S.c.c للديكور (21 مايو 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## S.c.c للديكور (21 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khoshnaw1986 (8 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع...


----------



## ساره بدر (10 أبريل 2015)

مشكورررررر


----------

